

Don't use online Bitcoin wallets over Tor - typedweb
https://bitcointalk.org/index.php?topic=843228.0;topicseen

======
typedweb
Looks like this person doing the transfers has been pretty active:
[https://blockchain.info/address/1FJxeqyAAkxjbV5ijh3CnNkbgdu8...](https://blockchain.info/address/1FJxeqyAAkxjbV5ijh3CnNkbgdu8zCVsY7)

------
aburan28
These thefts that are occurring over tor are almost definitely using Poodle

